
Apple's weakest link is at its core - evo_9
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/sep/26/the-networker-john-naughton-itunes-apple
======
DeusExMachina
A long article about laptops, queues at the app store, iPhones just to say
that iTunes is a bloated software crammed with different features? As If it
was big news.

